# Utility camper



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

What you guys think of a camper like unit that slides in the bed, of a truck but could be removed with jacks?


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

I am loading my camper into my ram right now and thinking, if this just had shelves I could plumb out of this!


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Although I have been scorned by a few people here. This is my set up and it works quite well. Answered all the concerns I had with a work vehicle.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mpot said:


> Although I have been scorned by a few people here. This is my set up and it works quite well. Answered all the concerns I had with a work vehicle.


Are u from Minnesota??? Saw one like that at Finland filling station..


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Are u from Minnesota??? Saw one like that at Finland filling station..


No sir. A little further south and east. Maryland.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

not that i will buy one, but i am curious about how you have set up the inside to make this work for you. some pics of the inside would be nice. i am imagining pvc fittings stored in the refridge, copper fittings stored in the stove, and the tools stored under the bed. :yes:


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

I like it!

It just needs a pipe rack.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

So I am hiring a fabricator to make me ones as I am not to fond of the fiberglass bubble, but like the camper idea. Would anyone else be interested in one ate the same time? He says if I can order two or tree the prices will be much better.

We're talking a 10' main section, with 4' grandmas attic, 7' wide, 12-13' pipe rack on top 6,6 headroom, and integrated shelving.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't figure out why truck boxes don't come off easy. then you could put a flat bed, camper, work boxes or what ever on and switch them out easily.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah have the bed mounted on hitch pins or something. That would be awesome.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

I am ordering steel for the metal for the skeleton next week.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats a cool camper! Hope it fits your needs. No tool is perfect for everything but hope you like how it works for your situation.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

This is somewhat the idea, mine will have an over cab area, and a pipe rack so I can carry 20'ers


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Mine won't be quite this wide either.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Why not an enclosed utility bed?


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Because I live in the PNW!!!


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

Besides I am a one horse outfit, and this is my family's primary vehicle, I don't exactly want to pull the bed off for one of those.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm quite happy with the SpaceKap. I have the pipe/ladder racks just haven't put them on yet. I haven't had the need. 10'ers fit perfect inside and 20'ers I have delivered to the job. I'm scared of heights, so my 8' A-frame ladder is enough and fits inside nicely. 
The fiberglass is strong. Strong enough to be suspended fully loaded during on/off of truck. Takes about 20min for two guys to turn my 4x4 dually pickup into a fully stocked service vehicle.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

But space cap no longer makes 10' units?


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

preacherman said:


> But space cap no longer makes 10' units?


I thought for sure they did. I just checked their website and you are correct it is not listed as a current model.


----------



## preacherman (Mar 26, 2014)

I was bummed about that too


----------

